

Show HN: Sellsword, a tool for switching application environments - bryanwb
https://github.com/bryanwb/sellsword

======
bryanwb
This tool is similar to the excellent awsenv
[https://github.com/michaelcontento/awsenv](https://github.com/michaelcontento/awsenv),
but different in that it can be used for multiple applications. It is also
different in that it is primarily written in a fully-featured programming
language rather than Bash.

